# Took my girls fishin



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Took my daughter and two granddaughters to a local stream Saturday afternoon. Since I had caught my limit in the A.M., I just assisted them each catching their 1st trout of the year. I'm sure there will be many more to come. I love seeing the excitement on their faces when the fish is on the bank...


----------



## Running Bear (Jul 1, 2009)

huntinlady that sounds like one of those great days...family its the best!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

You're right about that Running Bear... great outdoor family experiences can't be beat!:coolgleam


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice! Sounds like a good time. Did you get any pictures??


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

No, sorry to say I didn't. I still haven't figured out how to transfer them to my computer though.


----------

